# Jens Voigt



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Yo, anyone have pics of Jens Voigt that I can use for a Jens website I'm putting together? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, and any videos, links, etc would be awesome as well.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Ftw!!


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

ToM 2009, before the start on day 1. His first race back after the big crash.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

i didn't take these pics, but I have them in my computer.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Tdu*

Pick from today:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/road/2010-tour-down-under-stage-3-gallery_102608?pid=1399


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have such a man-crush on this dude. Funny as all he** too.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah Jens is awesome.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*FF to 3:00 in unless you understand german*





<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0QEjuCLcwyM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="340" width="560"></object>


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a repost from a thread I made back in August, but since you brought it up...

Riding again after that crash at the TdF, I think Jens has proven that all the hubub over Chuck Norris is horribly misplaced.

1.) Jens once hit the pavement so hard, the pavement's mother cried...
2.) Jens once tried to pass himself during a race, but Jens would have none of that...
3.) Jens spelled backward is "snej", which is ancient Sanskrit for "awesome"
4.) Jens Voigt is a distant relation to John Voigt, who is the father of Angelina Jolie...'nuff said...
5.) Jens can hop both wheels of his bike off the ground at the same time. But he doesn't "bunny hop". Jens doesn't do anything with "bunny" in the name.
6.) When Jens needs a little fiber in his diet, he eats other people's bikes...
7.) Jens doesn't take "natural" breaks...ever...
8.) Jens once won a mountain stage riding a girl's rusted single-speed Huffy he found lying by the side of the road. The bike had no pedals, but it had streamers and a bell, and that's all Jens needed...
9.) Jens once descended so fast he actually traveled backward in time. Finding himself behind the Peloton, he surged through the pack to take the victory. That win inspired the movie Back to the Future...
10.) Jens fathered both Liggett and Sherwin in an attempt to create at least one broadcaster capable of adequately describing his magnificence. 
11.) Jens trains on this:


----------



## hipcheck5 (Dec 11, 2009)

jd3 said:


> ToM 2009, before the start on day 1. His first race back after the big crash.


Nice pics, I walked over, but the crowd was too big around him, so I stuck to Cavendish, Hincapie and Hushovd.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Heres some shots of Jens that I found. He is a great rider :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here are two new interview with Jens


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

def my favorite rider period.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*More Jens...........*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2295275#post2295275

I loved nibbler's (#22) contribution where Jens talks about his suitcase


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe these photos are copyright-free...

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Jens_Voigt

Is there a Facebook Fan Page for Jens?

B-Fun: Be sure to let us know when your page is up!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Every time we get to watch Jens, my wife and I say the same thing;
"_Jens is The MAN_!!"


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You know when he shows his teeth that the isht is about to hit the fan.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> I believe these photos are copyright-free...
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Jens_Voigt
> 
> ...


Forgive me for answering my own question - I found three (joined three!) :idea:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Graham Watson has a new Jen's gallery where you can buy his prints http://photos.grahamwatson.com/Print-Gallery/jennes/10804701_yyTzC#753321539_gzZEp


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> You know when he shows his teeth that the isht is about to hit the fan.


Peeps be gettin hert thas right now.


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

What the heck was with that talk-show race?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn3LC6uVkcY


----------

